# My HO Layout - Thoughts please,,



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Now that I've got the height figured, I'd like your thoughts, comments about my layout.

This was originally designed for a 10X12 wine cellar/bomb shelter. (Literally, a windowless concrete room, deep in the bowels of the house.  ) I got promoted to a larger room, 22X17.

My design is 2, 4'X8' tables, connected by a 4'LX2'W "Shelf", to form an upside down "U". Below is one leg of the U.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

*North Leg*

Below are 2 versions of the North leg of my U.
As you can see, it's a yard inside a reversing loop. I REALLY need your thoughts, criticims, etc on these. I'm not sure on which way to go.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Lots of running possibilities on your proposed layout.

A single track 'main' can be a lot of fun running 2 trains
in opposite directions at the same time.
(DCC of course)...but you gotta have passing sidings.
You have 2 on the oval section but not long enuf...and
none on either of the other legs. With just those 
changes great times ahead.

Personally, I prefer the one with the reverse loop...you can 
turn your locos around...Isolate it and get an auto reverse
loop controller.

I've had 3 trains running on my single track main that
basically follows the walls in my train room...2 in
one direction the other opposite...but you
sure gonna be as busy as that much labored one armed
paper hanger. Helps to have 3 controllers too.

Don


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

DonR said:


> Lots of running possibilities on your proposed layout.
> 
> A single track 'main' can be a lot of fun running 2 trains
> in opposite directions at the same time.
> ...


Thanks for you comments Don.
Actually, both North legs are a reversing loop. Both enter/exit as shown on the bottom pic. I just cut it off in the top pic.
The plan/idea is that 2 locos will run in opposite directions on the South leg. The passing (top of oval) is just to allow access to the industry there. The cross section (center of outer oval,bottom) is to allow access to the inner oval, and the industries there.
The North leg is more for scenic purposes. I'll have a few boxcars/tankers & such stored there. Eventually, a switcher to shuffle cars between the "dropoff" ladder (horizontal) & the pickup ladder (diagonal). I don't foresee more than 3 locos running, ever, and never more than 2 at a time on a single leg.
IF I could ever find curved turnouts with a small enough radius, my plan may change. The biggest radius that'll fit in 4 feet is 24 (and that's pushing the edge). I haven't seen curved turnouts with an outside radius of 22-24.  
Am I missing something?
Anyone else care to comment?
Maybe I need to make it 5' wide, give myself more options.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

i like the first one


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually, the oval will have to be a reverse loop
also since you have only a single track main in...but
as you have it in the drawing...trains come into
the oval but would have to back out...some how
you'll need to connect the track at the top of the
oval in a way that the train can proceed loco
first out onto the single track main...and when you
do that you have created a reverse loop. Or continue
one of the tracks in the middle of it as you do
in your top drawing which also creates a reverse loop.

You'll definitely need passing sidings if you are
going to get the most fun out of your layout as
a single track main.

Do agree tho...I really like your basic design...

I have seen a variety of curved turnouts...I like Peco
insulfrog for DCC...but be aware Peco has power routing...
that means you'll need more track power drops. Atlas
has some curved turnouts also...probably other...
guess you've tried Amazo search and
Google search.

Don


Don


----------



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

the first one . go dcc and enjoy.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

coupman35 said:


> i like the first one





mark olmstead said:


> the first one . go dcc and enjoy.


When you guys say the first one, which do you mean; The first picture, or the first yard?

Definitely DCC.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm thinking the first yard of the 2 pictured for the north leg.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

DonR said:


> Actually, the oval will have to be a reverse loop
> also since you have only a single track main in....
> 
> Do agree tho...I really like your basic design...
> ...


Thanks Don. For sending me back to the drawing board.
But seriously, I appreciate you pointing that out to me; I hadn't consider it.
So after about 4 hours of attempting to limit the number of reverse loops, then looking at a ton of other layouts, I think I'll have to do a significant "re-imagination" of,,,, well, everything!

This is what I _was _thinking. (In this pic, the North leg is on the right.)








I've got enough room to totally redesign yet still retain some of the old hwell:

thanks for everyone's input. :thumbsup:


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

What about going around the room with your layout, eliminating the two 4x8s and maybe making a nice peninsula in the middle of the room??

4x8s take up a good chunk of room, with a 4x8 you need access on all 4 sides of the 4x8 with an around room style layout, you will have alot more room.. 

Just a suggestion, i dont really know what your requirements are...


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

joed2323 said:


> Just a suggestion, i dont really know what your requirements are...


Thanks (everyone) for the suggestions.
I think my requirements/desires are simple: (In order of importance)
1.	Trains go thru a (well developed, over time) town
2.	Trains go somewhere
3.	Trains come back
4.	A (at least somewhat) functional yard

I guess I’m more into realistic scenery than realistic operations, so I’m “free-styling” my layout, but a point to point won’t work for me because of 2 & 3, above. The 4X8 is the best way to satisfy #1, and 4 feet is about the minimum requirement for a reasonable turnaround. I’m not concerned about efficient use of space: the room was previously “junk storage”, but is now as empty as shown in my diagram. 
So, whatever I come up with will most likely combine both the shelf/peninsula style, plus a 4x8 (or slightly smaller) “town”.

Oh, I forgot requirement 5 and 6:
5	Not be too complex for me to implement
6	Not cost a fortune :laugh:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wish I wasn't such a dope with the computer so I could draw
as you do. That would eliminate all these words.

You could use the layout you had originally with a couple
of modifications and resolve the issues...

First there is no way to have less than 2 reverse loops with 
a single track main in your design.

So, you could extend your N yard lead all the way to the far
main and join the right track with a turnout (means you'd have to throw 
this when running...same as on the S yard...or have sensors to do it for you) 

That would be the quick and dirty solution.

But another came to me looking at your new drawing.

If you could widen the 'bridge' between the N & S yards
you could make a 2nd connection with a turnout in the
left side track of N oval curving and crossing to a matching
curve and turnout on the right track of the S leg. 

You could then 'hide' the original single main
with scenery (tunnel?) to give 
operating trains an 'out on the road' effect and make the
new track your visible main.

If you maintained the yard all the guys liked with the reverse
loop (recommended so you can turn locos) and did
as above you could
omit the reverse loop in the N oval. Thus
only one reverse loop. 

If that 'bridge' area is made wide enuf you could have a very
wide radius curve to add interest to the scene. Possibly
a couple of industry spurs off the original straight run.

Don


----------

